# Osprey Goldens in NoCal



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

longfellow said:


> Does anyone have experience with this breeder? Thanks in advance for any insight.


I don't and the website appears to be down, but I have a friend who is a member of the same GR club as the breeder. I'll email her and let you know what she says.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking through her dogs and pedigree everything looks fantastic assuming this is the website Osprey Goldens

She's also the breeder for the following two

Pedigree: Am-Can Ch Vanreels Rainbow Over Osprey OS, Can WC Bo
Pedigree: BIS BISS Am-Can Ch Golden Pine Osprey Cuervo Gold OS, Am-Can SDHF Gold

These are actually two very well known dogs. Do you have the names of the Sire and Bitch you intend to get a puppy from?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The Norcal Golden Retriever Club has a puppy referral contact. You may want to check with them since this is a Norcal breeder. Good Luck with your puppy search!

Pasted from the Norcal GRC website:

If you’re looking for a quality Golden puppy from a breeder in Northern California, or have any questions about finding and buying a puppy, please feel free to contact breeder referral agents Ken & Trudy Blanchard: (phone) (707) 455-0281 (email): [email protected]


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I don't and the website appears to be down, but I have a friend who is a member of the same GR club as the breeder. I'll email her and let you know what she says.



Thank you so much- I'd be interested in hearing what she says.


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> The Norcal Golden Retriever Club has a puppy referral contact. You may want to check with them since this is a Norcal breeder. Good Luck with your puppy search!
> 
> Pasted from the Norcal GRC website:
> 
> If you’re looking for a quality Golden puppy from a breeder in Northern California, or have any questions about finding and buying a puppy, please feel free to contact breeder referral agents Ken & Trudy Blanchard: (phone) (707) 455-0281 (email): [email protected]



Thank you. I've emailed them three times in the past month but never get a reply. I thought maybe the contact was out dated.


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> Looking through her dogs and pedigree everything looks fantastic assuming this is the website Osprey Goldens
> 
> She's also the breeder for the following two
> 
> ...


Thank you! I thought the same things but am so new to all of this I wanted to verify with the experts. I do not have the names dogs being breed yet...this breeding is planned to happen in the next month...I expect to hear from her anyday now with the dogs being used so I can make my final decision.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Were you ever able to contact Osprey?


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

luckybuster said:


> Were you ever able to contact Osprey?



I have been in contact with them. I am waiting to find out if there will be enough puppies me to have from the current litter. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wendy and Jan are well respected and have some lovely dogs.


----------



## longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

*update*

Just a quick update to let you know we are getting a little girl from Osprey Goldens. Jan has been a dream to work with. This forum has been great in guiding me through the process of finding the right breeder and pup for us. I've been hesitant to post in fear that I may "jinx" it, but all appears great! The pups are currently 4 weeks old; we met them all yesterday! Pure, precious, love!!
Dam is "Sabrina":
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Sire is "Sully":
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Longfellow,

I'm now thinking about purchasing a dog from Osprey goldens and I'd love to know how your dog is doing and your personal opinion about them? Thanks!


----------



## barbarabs (Jan 16, 2011)

*Osprey Golden info*

I purchased a girl and a boy from the same litter in 2010. I am beyond thrilled with these guys! Happy, mellow and BEAUTIFUL! The girl certified as a therapy dog at age 1 1/2, her brother is very close at 2 1/2; I'm just going to let him grow up a bit more. Breeder a joy to work with.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

barbarabs said:


> I purchased a girl and a boy from the same litter in 2010. I am beyond thrilled with these guys! Happy, mellow and BEAUTIFUL! The girl certified as a therapy dog at age 1 1/2, her brother is very close at 2 1/2; I'm just going to let him grow up a bit more. Breeder a joy to work with.


Wow beautiful dogs, thank you for sharing! I can say that I am a proud owner of an Osprey Golden! He is 4 months old, and such a great dog! We loved working with the breeder and he is the sweetest, kindest and most handsome dog. We get stopped everywhere we go and people comment on how beautiful and mellow he is. 

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous, and huge! Maybe they will get to meet one day!


----------



## barbarabs (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a little late checking messages! They are huge! Jack is 80 pounds and Julie is 70. I would love to meet another Osprey golden! Are you in the Bay Area? we are in Lafayette.


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbarabs-your dogs are just gorgeous!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

barbarabs said:


> I'm a little late checking messages! They are huge! Jack is 80 pounds and Julie is 70. I would love to meet another Osprey golden! Are you in the Bay Area? we are in Lafayette.


Yes I'm in the Bay Area too, in Marin but go to the east bay often because my mom lives over there! I would love to hear more about your osprey goldens! I'm sure our dogs must be related somehow!


----------



## Dia (Jan 2, 2020)

Just lost our 13 year old golden last month. We have decided to do it all over again. I've been in contact with the following breeders and was hoping I could get feedback and hear your experience:

CalCreek Golden
Ospry Goldens
Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dia said:


> Just lost our 13 year old golden last month. We have decided to do it all over again. I've been in contact with the following breeders and was hoping I could get feedback and hear your experience:
> 
> CalCreek Golden
> Ospry Goldens
> Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers


Very sorry for your loss. 
Good to hear you want to add a new family member, good luck with your search.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Dia said:


> Just lost our 13 year old golden last month. We have decided to do it all over again. I've been in contact with the following breeders and was hoping I could get feedback and hear your experience:
> 
> CalCreek Golden
> Ospry Goldens
> Classic Heritage Golden Retrievers


I have heard good things about CalCreek and Osprey and believe they follow the GRCA's COE for breeders, but you would need to confirm this with any litter you are considering. 

I would be very leery of any breeder advertising English Creme/Cream.


----------



## Dia (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. I have seen Ospry name mentioned on this website, but not much about CalCreek. I appreciate your response.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Dia said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have seen Ospry name mentioned on this website, but not much about CalCreek. I appreciate your response.


From a cursory review, it looks like they might be relatively new and are being mentored by another breeder that I've heard good things about. Not totally sure of this, but that appears to be the case.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Dia said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have seen Ospry name mentioned on this website, but not much about CalCreek. I appreciate your response.


I also just sent you a PM with a little more info on CalCreek.


----------



## Dia (Jan 2, 2020)

GoldenDude said:


> I also just sent you a PM with a little more info on CalCreek.


thank you Golden Dude!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Osprey is a GREAT breeder. They are extremely careful and ethical breeders, and I would recommend them heartily.

I don't know CalCreek.


----------



## Steveb48 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd also like to hear about CalCreek. Looking for breeders in Ca.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Steveb48 said:


> I'd also like to hear about CalCreek. Looking for breeders in Ca.


I don't show Goldens but I was showing my Clumber at a show and took a peek at the Goldens. I'm almost positive someone told me good things about CalCreek. Based on the names of her dogs, I'd bet CalCreek is or was being mentored by a breeder in the Wine Country that I've heard good things about.


----------



## Linzj203 (Jan 17, 2021)

Are you able to reach Osprey contacts via email? I've reached out a few times for information on upcoming litters but can't seem to get a response. Thanks!


----------

